# setting compaq 610 to factory settings



## jobeth122 (Jan 10, 2010)

the laptop is compaq 610 and when turned on it shows an error message. i know there is a way usually an f key to reset to factory settings what is it? the laptop has windows vista and will not go any further than the error message the message is "non-system disk or disk error replace and strike ant key when ready"


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Many times it's the F10 key, it should appear as it's booting.


----------



## jobeth122 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah when i hit the f 10 key it gives me options and i click on restore and nothing happens so i clicked on save changes after clicking on it computer turns off then back on and i still just get the same error message any ideas what the message could mean


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if your having issues seeing the harddrive


> "non-system disk or disk error replace and strike ant key when ready"


 then the recovery will NOT work as it uses the harddrive to work...
go into the bios - F10 or F2 or Del Key - should see a message on the screen just as it boots to use one of these keys to enter bios / setup 
Have a look in the bios and see if the system can see any disk drives ....

I will also move to hardware forum


----------

